# Igauge scales



## kwoodhands (Sep 16, 2021)

I recently installed new I gauging DRO's on the lathe and mill.
The lathe went without a hitch the 24" scale was used on the X axis.  The Z axis already had the scale installed.
The mill had the Z axis already installed. I then installed the X axis first. The display was all over the place. I re-read the directions. It said to wipe the scale clean and dry. 
Did this , 3 separate times and still got wacko readings.
However the scale I used was the original scale with the old battery type displays. When I bought the kit it came with 6",12" and 24" scales. Still needed another 24" scale and that is why I used  the old one that did work before installing the new read head and display. I cleaned the scale 3 times, used WD-40 on the third try. Same poor results. Removed the scale for the fourth time. 
I then scraped the back with a utility knife. Very lightly, did not actually see any aluminum dust. 
Installed the scale, to my surprise it works.
The Y axis also got bad readings. The scale was new, I removed that scale and wiped it clean although it looked clean to my eye. This worked fine. Probably got oil or dust on the scale from the installation.
I also bought the adaptors for plug-in use. No more changing batteries except for the Z axis on both machines.
I hope this may help someone with similar problems.
mike


----------



## SmithDoor (Sep 17, 2021)

I found this type of DRO eats batteries.  
I have one on mill and ever  time it is used it is time to replace the battery.
Now I buy batteries in 50 pack.

Dave



kwoodhands said:


> I recently installed new I gauging DRO's on the lathe and mill.
> The lathe went without a hitch the 24" scale was used on the X axis.  The Z axis already had the scale installed.
> The mill had the Z axis already installed. I then installed the X axis first. The display was all over the place. I re-read the directions. It said to wipe the scale clean and dry.
> Did this , 3 separate times and still got wacko readings.
> ...


----------

